# Latest (09/21/07) nVIDIA ForceWare (163.71 BETA) Windows XP x64 Edition Release



## Sovereign (Sep 25, 2007)

originaly written by : Pánisz Péter
Redesigned and updated by : Sovereign
EDIT * This is semi old news and I applogize ahead of time






*Latest nVIDIA ForceWare 163.71 Driver Package for Windows XP x64 Edition OS (09/21/07)*​



*Updated!* - Version: 163.71 
Release Date: September 21, 2007 
Operating System: Windows XP x64, Server 2003 x64 
File Size: 41.5 MB 

Release Highlights:

Beta driver for GeForce FX, 6, 7, and 8 series GPUs.
Improved compatibility and performance for NVIDIA SLI™ technology on Microsoft® DirectX® 9.0c and OpenGL® 2.1 applications.
Improved compatibility for The Way It’s Meant To Be Played™ game titles: BioShock, Crysis, Enemy Territory: Quake Wars, Hellgate: London, PT Boats: Knights of the Sea, and World in Conflict.
Added NVIDIA SLI profile for Team Fortress 2.
Added PureVideo™ HD decode acceleration for GeForce 8600, 8500 and 8400 series GPUs.
Numerous game and application compatibility fixes. Please read the release notes for more information on product support, features, driver fixes and known compatibility issues.

Products Supported:

GeForce 8800 Ultra
GeForce 8800 GTX
GeForce 8800 GTS
GeForce 8600 GTS
GeForce 8600 GT
GeForce 8600 GS
GeForce 8500 GT
GeForce 8400 GS
GeForce 8400 SE
GeForce 8300 GS
GeForce 7950 GX2
GeForce 7950 GT
GeForce 7900 GTX
GeForce 7900 GT/GTO
GeForce 7900 GS
GeForce 7800 SLI
GeForce 7800 GTX
GeForce 7800 GT
GeForce 7800 GS
GeForce 7650 GS
GeForce 7600 GT
GeForce 7600 GS
GeForce 7600 LE
GeForce 7500 LE
GeForce 7350 LE
GeForce 7300 SE
GeForce 7300 LE
GeForce 7300 GT
GeForce 7300 GS
GeForce 7200 GS
GeForce 7100 GS
GeForce 7050 PV / NVIDIA nForce 630a
GeForce 7025 / NVIDIA nForce 630a
GeForce 6800 XT
GeForce 6800 XE
GeForce 6800 Ultra
GeForce 6800 Series GPU
GeForce 6800 LE
GeForce 6800 GT
GeForce 6800 GS/XT
GeForce 6800 GS
GeForce 6800
GeForce 6700 XL
GeForce 6610 XL
GeForce 6600 VE
GeForce 6600 LE
GeForce 6600 GT
GeForce 6600
GeForce 6500
GeForce 6250
GeForce 6200SE TurboCache™
GeForce 6200 TurboCache™
GeForce 6200 LE
GeForce 6200 A-LE
GeForce 6200
GeForce 6150SE nForce 430
GeForce 6150 LE
GeForce 6150
GeForce 6100 nForce 420
GeForce 6100 nForce 405
GeForce 6100 nForce 400
GeForce 6100


*Download*

*SAFETY ALERT* - The link above will take you directly to hosted/downloadable files from _n_VIDIA! There should be no issues with virus or other tampering and should be considered a *safe* download.


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 25, 2007)

Just wanted to *reiterate* that these drivers are indeed *BETA* and should be kept in mind before commiting to use!


----------

